# Anyone replaced soft furnishings?



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

I've just looked at a B694G. OK but a bit tired and frayed (sp?), especially the arm rests. Anyone changed the seats and curtains and know what it cost? I've emailed Hymer but they may not reply. Thanks.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi John 

To reupholster professionally is about £300 - £350 per chair .. curtains about £20 a pair but obviously depends on what materials you choose. 
I would allow a minimum of £1,000 if the whole van needs doing.


----------



## dibble (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Got a quote yesterday at Peterborough for new foam and covers for my Hymer 644 ( including cab seats) but not curtains for £1800 plus vat.

Regal Furnishings from Ilkeston.


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

Thanks for the responses, most helpful "budget-wise" (ugh I'm becoming a yank).


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Try your local domestic upholsters you may be surprised. Even a small car trimmers may give you a better price. If you have a clearance fabric dealers near you it may be even cheaper. A Hymer captains chair needs about 6metres of fabric. Your upholsterer would inform you of quanties.
You will have to remove the seats yourself. I have been quoted £130 per seat and £300 for the rest supplying my own material which cost £60 for more than enough.


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

Thanks Bigfoot, at this moment I'm just budgeting in order to make an offer, which probably won't be accepted, so I'll await success before delving deeper.


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Just to say to anyone thinking about re-upholstery etc - DO contact Regal Furnishings for a quote. They promise to do all you want, including many many extras, whatever you ask for and this is exactly what they actually DO on the day! The whole team works on your MH and they are such lovely peole too! We were absolutely delighted!! Ana x


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi John
We just had most of the RV reupholstered and it is fantastic... Local company with a good track record. Outstsanding result for under a grand....

Keith


----------



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

*Re-upholstering*

Just to let you know we had our 6berth McLouis re-upholstered last year with a local upholsterer, we were recommended to him. Regal wanted £1,100 done for £500 beautiful job 2days, good quality heavy material, looks a million dollars. Please shop around local is much cheaper than national or well known.


----------



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

*Re-upholstering*

Just to let you know we had our 6berth McLouis re-upholstered last year with a local upholsterer, we were recommended to him. Regal wanted £1,100 done for £500 beautiful job 2days, good quality heavy material, looks a million dollars. Please shop around local is much cheaper than national or well known.


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

Thanks everyone, I'll make my offer in the morning, should be refused by lunchtime! However the information has been very useful, its almost bound to be useful.

I take it nobody saw anything for sale at Peterborough? In particular this B694G supposedly for sale in Lincolnshire, but which I cannot find. (Anyone got a pet Policeman for a number plate check?) 

Bought some rag today and found every single target vehicle well known from the web!

Beginning to think I should wait to July!


----------

